# FST-7 for Biceps



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi all..im wondering how many people here follow FST-7 style training and whether they consider it to be a successful way of adding muscle mass.

The main question is, recently I learnt I was doing too many sets for my biceps which was the reason they were not growing significantly. I was advised that as they are smaller muscles I should only do 3 different exercises with 3 sets in each and around 8 reps per set. Having tried this it is working out quite well for me now.

But if i understand this correct, FST-7 suggests e.g. you do 3 diff exercises, 3-4 sets per exercise for the first two exercises...however on the last exercises you do 7 sets....

for a muscle like the biceps would that now be over training them if i did so many sets?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

If you eat and rest for long enough you'll be fine. There's generally too much emphasis on overtraining lately.


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

Lloyd DA said:


> If you eat and rest for long enough you'll be fine. There's generally too much emphasis on overtraining lately.


so is FST-7 better or just 3 exercises/3 sets/8 -10 reps per exercise routine better for biceps in your view?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I normally do biceps at the end of a back session so they are already quite pumped up.

I do a heavy movement such as barbell curl for 4 sets and then an isolation movement such as preacher curls or E-Z bar curls for the FST-7 set.

Last workout was:

Hammer Curl - 8-10 x 4

E-Z Bar Curl - 8-10 x 7 (with 30-40 seconds rest inbetween)

Remember this was after a back session.

If I was training biceps on their own I would do 2 excersises before the FST-7 set.

For some people this would be overtraining for some its not.

Its person dependant really. I have only been using the FST-7 method for two week so cannot really comment on the benefits as of yet but I get a great pump and things are going in the right direction


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Hard to tell really as they are at either ends of the stick. One being low volume heavy weight, the other high volume light weight. FST-7, if i am to recall correctly is meant to be a muscle shaping tool, giving nice roundness and full muscle bellies, whereas your standard 3 set 8-12 reps is focusing on mass.

With the fst you can lower the weight if needed as you are only relying on the blood pumpimg through to stretch the fascia tissue.

Have a look for yourself, Jay cutler used fst7 training for this year's olympia, his proportions and shape had drastically improved. Of course that roundening wouldn't have got him anywhere if it wasn't for the years of mass building.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Lloyd DA said:


> If you eat and rest for long enough you'll be fine. There's generally too much emphasis on overtraining lately.


Thank god someone else agrees! Over training is an over used phrase on here recently! People too quick to call it for some reason.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Agreed, i used to have footie training 2 times a week alongside a 4 day split and 2 days hard labour, not one days rest, yet i still gained well.


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

so from the input here I understand that for mass building its more advisable to follow the 3 exercises/3 sets/8-10 reps and for shaping the muscle fst-7 is a better option


----------

